# Yoga For Thyroid



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sarvangasana - Shoulder Stand is good for the thyroid and suppose to prevent goiters, activates the pituitary and thymus gland, palpitations, good for eyes and much much much nore.
http://www.abc-of-yoga.com/yogapractice/shoulderstand.asp

Plough - Halasana is also good for thyroid and parathyroid, and much much much more.
http://www.abc-of-yoga.com/yogapractice/theplough.asp

Head Stand - Sirshasana stimulates the pituitary gland for proper metabolism and endocrine system, and much much much more.
http://www.abc-of-yoga.com/yogapractice/theheadstand.asp

The Inverted Pose - Viparita Karani stimulates thyroid, pituitary, and adrenals, and much much much more.
http://www.a2zyoga.com/yoga-poses/viparita-karani.php

Chin Lock - Jalandhara Bandha benefits the thyroid and parathyroid glands, and much much much more.
http://www.a2zyoga.com/yoga-poses/jalandhara-bandha.php

Camel Pose - Ushtrasana regulates the thyroid gland, and much much much more.
http://www.yoga-posture.com/camel-pose-ustrasana.html

Hare Pose - Shashankasana regulates the adrenal gland function, and much much much more.
http://www.a2zyoga.com/yoga-poses/sasankasana.php

Rabbit Pose - Sasangasana stimulate the immune system and endocrine system, stimulates the thyroid gland and helps balance the metabolism, and much much much more.
http://www.yogabasics.com/asana/postures/rabbit.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_4516577_do-rabbit-pose-yoga.html

So they say.

I use to do all of them plus others.

All these exerciese (probably) can be found on the internet.

Wish I can find one for holding the appetite down


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW! Those animations are neat...it really makes it look simple


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Any yoga move that compresses a "graves" or hyper thyroid should be avoided due to the fact it can stimulate it.

Most yoga poses are best suited for a hypo or slow functioning thyroid gland.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Sarvangasana - Shoulder Stand is good for the thyroid and suppose to prevent goiters, activates the pituitary and thymus gland, palpitations, good for eyes and much much much nore.
> http://www.abc-of-yoga.com/yogapractice/shoulderstand.asp
> 
> Plough - Halasana is also good for thyroid and parathyroid, and much much much more.
> ...


You are so thoughtful!! This is awesome. I have been trying to incorporate "more" yoga into my daily routine.

Now I have no excuse!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> You are so thoughtful!! This is awesome. I have been trying to incorporate "more" yoga into my daily routine.
> 
> Now I have no excuse!


I personally need a class - I do yoga moves throughout my day but need a class to keep me doing enough.


----------



## ToeToes (Jul 28, 2010)

Omg.  Thank you so much for your thoughtfulness to create this thread. I'm bookmarking this thread and scheduling it into my exercise routine.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

LOVING this post!!! I just started Ashtanga Yoga recently, and LOVE that I now have a list of Thyroid-friendly poses!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## vidzu (Nov 11, 2010)

Great post! Thank you so much!!!

I did some of those excersises, but most of them are new to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vidzu said:


> Great post! Thank you so much!!!
> 
> I did some of those excersises, but most of them are new to me.


We all thought that was quite nice of GDWomen to go to all that work posting those links.

I believe everyone is enjoying that post!


----------

